# Neue Internetpräsenz



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen.

Hier nun endlich meine Website:

http://www.tohisparts.de

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Hier nun endlich meine Website:
> 
> ...



Hallo Timo,

viel Erfolg!


----------



## Matze001 (21 Februar 2011)

Ist chick geworden! Kann sich sehen lassen!


Gibt es bald auch einen Webshop?

Von mir natürlich auch viel Erfolg!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Februar 2011)

Danke euch erstmal!

So ne art webshop ist in der planung, bzw in der mache,
das wird aber wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern.
Das ist jetzt sozusagen mal der anfang, die website jird jetzt nach und nach ausgebaut, bzw. erweitert.
Es lohnt sich also auch, öfters mal reinzuschauen. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo Timo,
sieht wirklich gut aus, ich wünsche dir und Sonja viel Erfolg
mit euren Geschäft. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## b1k86-DL (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo Timo und Sonja,

guten Start und viel Erfolg....

Gruß Benjamin


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 Februar 2011)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg mit Eurer Firma
Viele zufriedene Kunden. Ich mache jedenfalls schon Werbung für Euch


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo ihr 2.... 

Alles Gute und ein schön aufgeräumtes Lager hast du  ... ist das immer noch die Halle die ich kenne ?

lg

Axel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Februar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo ihr 2....
> 
> Alles Gute und ein schön aufgeräumtes Lager hast du  ... ist das immer noch die Halle die ich kenne ?
> 
> ...



Man mag´s nicht glauben, aber es IST die Halle, die Du kennst. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Ralle (21 Februar 2011)

Mann Timo, viel Erfolg auch von mir. 
Und soooo ordentlich!

PS: Die Teile von mir bekommst du auch noch !


----------



## dalbi (21 Februar 2011)

Hi Timo,

auch von mir, alles Gute und viel Erfolg.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Paule (21 Februar 2011)

*Auf dass der Rubel rollt.*

Hi Heizer,
ich hab's Dir ja gestern schon gesagt, Deine Adresse habe ich notiert.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 März 2011)

Neuigkeiten 

Neue Bilder Online
Artikelliste Aktualisiert
Angebot des Monats 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Tomcat69 (27 März 2011)

Hey Timo,

Dein Lager sieht ja richtig gut sortiert aus!

Alles Gute und viel Erfolg für Deine Unternehmung.

Grüße Deine bessere Hälfte und dann bis zum nächsten Reeperbahnbummel.

:sm24:

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Mai 2011)

Neues Angebot des Monats:
Leatherman Micra
Zum unschlagbaren Preis von 16,80€, Netto 19,99€ Brutto
(Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: 39,00€)

http://www.tohisparts.de/AngebotDesMonats.html

Gruß
Timo


----------

